# Killing Foxtail in Bermuda



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Haven't been posting much I'm short handed and we are running wide open. Hopefully things slowdown soon.

My problem is foxtail is getting thicker and thicker in one of my Bermuda fields. I've used pastora 3 times on it, twice last year with one it turned off dry and once this year. This stuff doesn't seem to even be phased by it. I've been told to run a pint to the acre of roundup on it after we finish baling (tomorrow) by my chemical man and my Helena rep says the Dow man is recommending 1 ounce/acre pastora with 6 ounces/acre of roundup. What have y'all used that has worked on this stuff? At this point cost isn't really a concern since I've wasted $13 bucks /acre on pastora 3 times. I need it gone or at least slowed down. Thanks ahead.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pastora has to be used when the foxtail is first emerging....3" or less tall, which makes application difficult because of the Bermuda growth.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

I sprayed it on April 20 this year when it was just emerging. I'm just a little concerned spraying roundup with the summer heat here to stay. We have a slight chance of rain Monday and I'd like to get 2-300lbs of 32 on the field before the rain. I guess I'm gonna have to try the small dose of R/U mixed with pastora and see if that will help. The grass is greening up faster than I'd like to be putting r/u out. I'll post a pic from today although it's a little difficult to see the ground its greening up good after just 2 days.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd be scared to use round up as fast as grass is coming back. I wanted to do the same to a field I cut Wednesday but when I baled it today it was already green. Maybe try Outrider?


----------

